# Mehrsprachige "description"?



## sixx66 (21. Juni 2002)

Hiho!

Mir ist bekannt dass man keywords mehrsprachig angeben kann, aber werden mehrsprachige beschreibungen von Suchmaschinen eigentlich auch berücksichtigt?

Bsp:

<META lang=de content="Christi himmelfahrt" name=description>
<META lang=en content="Jesus take off" name=description>

Wär kewl noch heute Vormittach ne Antwort zu bekommen...
/me needz den sh*t für die Arbeit  

Thx schonma, sixx


----------



## Nuklearflo (21. Juni 2002)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, die einzelnen descriptions werden hintereinander weg dargestellt...

Das sähe dann wie folgt aus:

Willkommen Welcome Bon Jour... etc.

Bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Quentin (21. Juni 2002)

denke schon, sonst hätten sie wenig sinn  
allerdings hab ich bei den meta-angaben zu html in selfhtml nichts gesehn...


----------



## sixx66 (21. Juni 2002)

danke für die schnellen replys  
Also die hier scheinen auch der Meinung zu sein das es funzt.


----------



## Quentin (21. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sixx66 _
> *Also die hier scheinen auch der Meinung zu sein das es funzt.  *



bedingt 



> Mehrsprachige Website
> Haben Sie eine mehrsprachige Website (z.B. Startseite mit Sprachauswahl) ist es sinnvoll, Suchworte (KEYWORDS) und Beschreibung (DESCRIPTION) in mehreren bzw. den entsprechenden Sprachen anzugeben. Dafür ergänzen Sie den Meta-Text-Block wie folgt:



da wird auch nicht erwähnt ob die suchmaschinen was damit anfangen können oder nicht


----------



## sixx66 (21. Juni 2002)

> sinnvoll



reicht doch  

...dann schreib ich halt nen beschwerdebief an jede engine bei ders net funzt


----------

